# how to choose. Marines or Army



## bschu14

So this is my first post here and I have been checking out this site for a while and love it, Very informed people, some not so much, But for the most part you get a straight answer. 

ANYWAYS,
I have wanted to join the military all of my life, its kinda a family thing. but i have family in every branch and doing everything imaginable.

Heres my question,
It seems that the marines and army are very similar, of course i know the armys bigger and that the marines are a more amphibous infantry but how does one choose between the two. whats the big factor that sets the marines apart from the infantry, to me they seem so similar

Part two,
I have always been kinda a rough guy, i dont mind a fight and i certainly hold my own.
how do i know weather the army or the marines are better for ME... not in general

Thanks to everyone
-BS


----------



## Zona

Go Coast guard.  (If you think you are trying to join a branch because you can"certainly hold your own" you are going in for the wrong reasons.)  Just my 20 year mlitary career 2 cents worth.  Good luck young one.


----------



## JBeukema

Join the Revolutionary Guard of the American Islamic Revolution under the command of His Holiness, the First Shah of the United States, Barrack Hussein Obama


----------



## Sunni Man

Simple.

 If you want to go infantry then join the marine's

 Anything else join the Army.


----------



## Publius1787

bschu14 said:


> So this is my first post here and I have been checking out this site for a while and love it, Very informed people, some not so much, But for the most part you get a straight answer.
> 
> ANYWAYS,
> I have wanted to join the military all of my life, its kinda a family thing. but i have family in every branch and doing everything imaginable.
> 
> Heres my question,
> It seems that the marines and army are very similar, of course i know the armys bigger and that the marines are a more amphibous infantry but how does one choose between the two. whats the big factor that sets the marines apart from the infantry, to me they seem so similar
> 
> Part two,
> I have always been kinda a rough guy, i dont mind a fight and i certainly hold my own.
> how do i know weather the army or the marines are better for ME... not in general
> 
> Thanks to everyone
> -BS



There is nothing similar about the Marines or Army. They both hold a completly different culture. No matter what job you choose in the marines you must go to MCT before you go to your MOS school to learn the basics of infantry style combat. So not only do you go to 13 weeks of Boot Camp (Compared to the Army's 9) but you also get 4 weeks of combat training at MCT (Which the Army does not do)  (8 weeks if your infantry) and then your MOS school. Then there are the sustainment requirements. The Marines have a harder physical fitness test with an extra mile on the run (Marines 3 miles / Army 2 miles) and an additionally required bi annual field physical fitness test which some dread more than the bi annual pft. In addition, the marine marksmanship standards (up to 500 yards and 4 fireing positions, with the kd course and 2 field fireing course of fire) are WAY harder than that of the Army ( supported position with targets up to 300 yards away) and you must take a yearly swim qual (which the army does not do). Furthermore, if you do not advance in the Marine Corps Martial Arts Program it seriously hinders you ability to get promoted. Whereas the army has no such program requirement. Moreover the culture is much different! The Marines dont advertise benefits, job skills, and college, because it only wants people that want to be there for no other reason but to serve their country as a United States Marine. This is evident in the Commercials you hear on the radio, bilboards, tv, posters, etc. Whereas the Army advertises military benefits. Then theres the deployments. The Marines get all of the hot places in Afghanistan and Iraq. I could go on forever but the marines have a coultre of killing and the Army has a culture centerd around ensuring the comfort of the service member. But you must choose for yourself. If youwant to join to serve in combat as I did then more power to ya!

The difference is from day one! The Army lacks motovation and intensity

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_TlXlo1YUQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Marine Corps Receiving Vs Army Reception&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man

Rank advancement is slower in the Marinrs then the Army


----------



## Zona

Publius1787 said:


> bschu14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this is my first post here and I have been checking out this site for a while and love it, Very informed people, some not so much, But for the most part you get a straight answer.
> 
> ANYWAYS,
> I have wanted to join the military all of my life, its kinda a family thing. but i have family in every branch and doing everything imaginable.
> 
> Heres my question,
> It seems that the marines and army are very similar, of course i know the armys bigger and that the marines are a more amphibous infantry but how does one choose between the two. whats the big factor that sets the marines apart from the infantry, to me they seem so similar
> 
> Part two,
> I have always been kinda a rough guy, i dont mind a fight and i certainly hold my own.
> how do i know weather the army or the marines are better for ME... not in general
> 
> Thanks to everyone
> -BS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing similar about the Marines or Army. They both hold a completly different culture. No matter what job you choose in the marines you must go to MCT before you go to your MOS school to learn the basics of infantry style combat. So not only do you go to 13 weeks of Boot Camp (Compared to the Army's 9) but you also get 4 weeks of combat training at MCT (Which the Army does not do)  (8 weeks if your infantry) and then your MOS school Then there are the sustainment requirements. The Marines have a harder physical fitness test with an extra mile on the run (Marines 3 miles / Army 2 miles) and an additionally required bi annual field physical fitness test which some dread more than the bi annual pft. In addition, the marine marksmanship standards (up to 500 yards and 4 fireing positions, with the kd course and 2 field fireing course of fire) are WAY higher than that of the Army ( supported position with targets up to 300 yards away) and you must take a yearly swim qual (which the army does not do). Furthermore, if you do not advance in the Marine Corps Martial Arts Program it seriously hinders you ability to get promoted. Whereas the army has no such program requirement. Moreover the culture is much different! The Marines dont advertise benefits, job skills, and college, because it only wants people that want to be there for no other reason but to serve their country as a United States Marine. This is evident in the Commercials you hear on the radio, bilboards, tv, posters, etc. Whereas the Army advertises military benefits. Then theres the deployments. The Marines get all of the hot places in Afghanistan and Iraq. I could go on forever but the marines have a coultre of killing and the Army has a culture centerd around ensuring the comfort of the service member. But you must choose for yourself. If youwant to join to serve in combat as I did then more power to ya!
> 
> The difference is from day one! The Army lacks motovation and intensity
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_TlXlo1YUQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Marine Corps Receiving Vs Army Reception&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qthj9pUnWAU&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;US Marine Corps Drill Instructor vs US Army Drill Sergeant&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
Click to expand...


I agree with what you said but your vid sucked.  Come on, marine induction center vs. female army induction center?  Really?  Come on.


----------



## Zona

Oh and again, join the damn Coast guard.  They have the highest Asvab requirements for a reason.  Coastie or Air force is the way to go.


----------



## Publius1787

Sunni Man said:


> Rank advancement is slower in the Marinrs then the Army



Thats because of a number of things. Mainly the retention rate is higher so Marines exit at a slower rate than the Army. This helps ensure that the fella that is your boss in combat actually knows his shit and isnt just a guy who holds a rank that needed to be filled because of a loss of man power and they had no one else more qualified to give it to.


----------



## Publius1787

Zona said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bschu14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this is my first post here and I have been checking out this site for a while and love it, Very informed people, some not so much, But for the most part you get a straight answer.
> 
> ANYWAYS,
> I have wanted to join the military all of my life, its kinda a family thing. but i have family in every branch and doing everything imaginable.
> 
> Heres my question,
> It seems that the marines and army are very similar, of course i know the armys bigger and that the marines are a more amphibous infantry but how does one choose between the two. whats the big factor that sets the marines apart from the infantry, to me they seem so similar
> 
> Part two,
> I have always been kinda a rough guy, i dont mind a fight and i certainly hold my own.
> how do i know weather the army or the marines are better for ME... not in general
> 
> Thanks to everyone
> -BS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing similar about the Marines or Army. They both hold a completly different culture. No matter what job you choose in the marines you must go to MCT before you go to your MOS school to learn the basics of infantry style combat. So not only do you go to 13 weeks of Boot Camp (Compared to the Army's 9) but you also get 4 weeks of combat training at MCT (Which the Army does not do)  (8 weeks if your infantry) and then your MOS school Then there are the sustainment requirements. The Marines have a harder physical fitness test with an extra mile on the run (Marines 3 miles / Army 2 miles) and an additionally required bi annual field physical fitness test which some dread more than the bi annual pft. In addition, the marine marksmanship standards (up to 500 yards and 4 fireing positions, with the kd course and 2 field fireing course of fire) are WAY higher than that of the Army ( supported position with targets up to 300 yards away) and you must take a yearly swim qual (which the army does not do). Furthermore, if you do not advance in the Marine Corps Martial Arts Program it seriously hinders you ability to get promoted. Whereas the army has no such program requirement. Moreover the culture is much different! The Marines dont advertise benefits, job skills, and college, because it only wants people that want to be there for no other reason but to serve their country as a United States Marine. This is evident in the Commercials you hear on the radio, bilboards, tv, posters, etc. Whereas the Army advertises military benefits. Then theres the deployments. The Marines get all of the hot places in Afghanistan and Iraq. I could go on forever but the marines have a coultre of killing and the Army has a culture centerd around ensuring the comfort of the service member. But you must choose for yourself. If youwant to join to serve in combat as I did then more power to ya! But it really comes down to what kind of job you want to do. So what jobs are you looking at?
> 
> The difference is from day one! The Army lacks motovation and intensity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with what you said but your vid sucked.  Come on, marine induction center vs. female army induction center?  Really?  Come on.
Click to expand...


Thats not a female induction center. In the Army they have both male and female drill sergeants no matter what the gender of your platoon. In many forts the army has bi gender platoons. They do this by putting them on different floors of the barraks.

This is fort benning Ga where the army trains its infantry. Notice the female drill sergeant.


----------



## Sunni Man

I agree with you.

 That's why I advised go Marines. If you want to be infantry.

 The Army teaches you how to shoot.

 The marine teach marksmanship.

 Any other MOS go army.


----------



## Salt Jones

bschu14 said:


> So this is my first post here and I have been checking out this site for a while and love it, Very informed people, some not so much, But for the most part you get a straight answer.
> 
> ANYWAYS,
> I have wanted to join the military all of my life, its kinda a family thing. but i have family in every branch and doing everything imaginable.
> 
> Heres my question,
> It seems that the marines and army are very similar, of course i know the armys bigger and that the marines are a more amphibous infantry but how does one choose between the two. whats the big factor that sets the marines apart from the infantry, to me they seem so similar
> 
> Part two,
> I have always been kinda a rough guy, i dont mind a fight and i certainly hold my own.
> how do i know weather the army or the marines are better for ME... not in general
> 
> Thanks to everyone
> -BS



What do you want to do after you get out of the military and do you already have a job skill that will provide for you after the military? If you're joining out of patriotism or to learn a job skill determines a lot.


----------



## whitehall

Talk to a recruiter. Not to take anything away from the greatest Military on the planet I'm biased toward Marines. If you can make it through Boot Camp you join a unique club. Even old farts like me still greet other former Marines with "Semper Fi".


----------



## bschu14

thats another part of why i want to join the military, i dont honestly know what i want to do as a career. i have nothing set in stone. im only 18

and im afraid that if i dont join then later on in life ill regret never doing it.


----------



## Publius1787

bschu14 said:


> thats another part of why i want to join the military, i dont honestly know what i want to do as a career. i have nothing set in stone. im only 18
> 
> and im afraid that if i dont join then later on in life ill regret never doing it.



What job would you like to do? What questions do you have? Ive served in both so fire away.


----------



## JBeukema

bschu14 said:


> thats another part of why i want to join the military, i dont honestly know what i want to do as a career. i have nothing set in stone. im only 18
> 
> and im afraid that if i dont join then later on in life ill regret never doing it.


Entering any career, especially the military, shouldn't be because 'I didn't know what else to do'. While you could find a purpose in the process, there's also the possibility you could come to learn there was a reason you felt no real desire you went the route you did and that it's not a direction for which you are suited.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bschu14 said:


> So this is my first post here and I have been checking out this site for a while and love it, Very informed people, some not so much, But for the most part you get a straight answer.
> 
> ANYWAYS,
> I have wanted to join the military all of my life, its kinda a family thing. but i have family in every branch and doing everything imaginable.
> 
> Heres my question,
> It seems that the marines and army are very similar, of course i know the armys bigger and that the marines are a more amphibous infantry but how does one choose between the two. whats the big factor that sets the marines apart from the infantry, to me they seem so similar
> 
> Part two,
> I have always been kinda a rough guy, i dont mind a fight and i certainly hold my own.
> how do i know weather the army or the marines are better for ME... not in general
> 
> Thanks to everyone
> -BS


If you're gay and want to fight......Join the MARINES..........Always remember, there may be times when you may spend days, weeks, months on end holed up on a ship witha bunch dudes, where a whole lotta male to male grab ass is goin' on.....That's the NAVY way......The MARINES are NAVY, no getting around it!

If you're straight and want to fight, join the ARMY.....Much more access to hot wet pussy.

But seriously, it all depends on what you're looking for...Talk to a recruiter. Talk to those who have served.....And always remember, if ya' really want to go bad ass, and be a part of the finest, go ARMY, and then go RANGER......Ain't a MARINE on this planet who can kick a RANGERS ass.......It's why selected MARINES are sent to RANGER school......They've got nothing that compares.........NOTHING!


----------



## Publius1787

Wicked Jester said:


> bschu14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this is my first post here and I have been checking out this site for a while and love it, Very informed people, some not so much, But for the most part you get a straight answer.
> 
> ANYWAYS,
> I have wanted to join the military all of my life, its kinda a family thing. but i have family in every branch and doing everything imaginable.
> 
> Heres my question,
> It seems that the marines and army are very similar, of course i know the armys bigger and that the marines are a more amphibous infantry but how does one choose between the two. whats the big factor that sets the marines apart from the infantry, to me they seem so similar
> 
> Part two,
> I have always been kinda a rough guy, i dont mind a fight and i certainly hold my own.
> how do i know weather the army or the marines are better for ME... not in general
> 
> Thanks to everyone
> -BS
> 
> 
> 
> If you're gay and want to fight......Join the MARINES..........Always remember, there may be times when you may spend days, weeks, months on end holed up on a ship witha bunch dudes, where a whole lotta male to male grab ass is goin' on.....That's the NAVY way......The MARINES are NAVY, no getting around it!
> 
> If you're straight and want to fight, join the ARMY.....Much more access to hot wet pussy.
> 
> But seriously, it all depends on what you're looking for...Talk to a recruiter. Talk to those who have served.....And always remember, if ya' really want to go bad ass, and be a part of the finest, go ARMY, and then go RANGER......Ain't a MARINE on this planet who can kick a RANGERS ass.......It's why selected MARINES are sent to RANGER school......They've got nothing that compares.........NOTHING!
Click to expand...


We sent our grunts to ranger school as an end of first enlistment reward to 2 guys who werent reinlisting. They wanted to have some fun. And school seats are limited. Thats why they are "selected". Plus we send our grunts to Infantry squad leaders course and have little need for Ranger School. As far as the "Navy Way" BS I refuse to respond to such nonsense. Judge the infantry of the Marines vs the infantry in the Army by the areas they get deployed to. The larger the risk and the thougher the mission the more likely they will send Marines. And I've served in both services.


----------



## Ringel05

Wicked Jester said:


> bschu14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this is my first post here and I have been checking out this site for a while and love it, Very informed people, some not so much, But for the most part you get a straight answer.
> 
> ANYWAYS,
> I have wanted to join the military all of my life, its kinda a family thing. but i have family in every branch and doing everything imaginable.
> 
> Heres my question,
> It seems that the marines and army are very similar, of course i know the armys bigger and that the marines are a more amphibous infantry but how does one choose between the two. whats the big factor that sets the marines apart from the infantry, to me they seem so similar
> 
> Part two,
> I have always been kinda a rough guy, i dont mind a fight and i certainly hold my own.
> how do i know weather the army or the marines are better for ME... not in general
> 
> Thanks to everyone
> -BS
> 
> 
> 
> If you're gay and want to fight......Join the MARINES..........Always remember, there may be times when you may spend days, weeks, months on end holed up on a ship witha bunch dudes, where a whole lotta male to male grab ass is goin' on.....That's the NAVY way......The MARINES are NAVY, no getting around it!
> 
> If you're straight and want to fight, join the ARMY.....Much more access to hot wet pussy.
> 
> But seriously, it all depends on what you're looking for...Talk to a recruiter. Talk to those who have served.....And always remember, if ya' really want to go bad ass, and be a part of the finest, go ARMY, and then go RANGER......Ain't a MARINE on this planet who can kick a RANGERS ass.......It's why selected MARINES are sent to RANGER school......They've got nothing that compares.........NOTHING!
Click to expand...


Just a touch biased aren't we.........


----------



## JBeukema

I must say, 1787 might actually prove capable of redeeming the name 'Publius'- a feat I once thought impossible.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Ringel05 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bschu14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this is my first post here and I have been checking out this site for a while and love it, Very informed people, some not so much, But for the most part you get a straight answer.
> 
> ANYWAYS,
> I have wanted to join the military all of my life, its kinda a family thing. but i have family in every branch and doing everything imaginable.
> 
> Heres my question,
> It seems that the marines and army are very similar, of course i know the armys bigger and that the marines are a more amphibous infantry but how does one choose between the two. whats the big factor that sets the marines apart from the infantry, to me they seem so similar
> 
> Part two,
> I have always been kinda a rough guy, i dont mind a fight and i certainly hold my own.
> how do i know weather the army or the marines are better for ME... not in general
> 
> Thanks to everyone
> -BS
> 
> 
> 
> If you're gay and want to fight......Join the MARINES..........Always remember, there may be times when you may spend days, weeks, months on end holed up on a ship witha bunch dudes, where a whole lotta male to male grab ass is goin' on.....That's the NAVY way......The MARINES are NAVY, no getting around it!
> 
> If you're straight and want to fight, join the ARMY.....Much more access to hot wet pussy.
> 
> But seriously, it all depends on what you're looking for...Talk to a recruiter. Talk to those who have served.....And always remember, if ya' really want to go bad ass, and be a part of the finest, go ARMY, and then go RANGER......Ain't a MARINE on this planet who can kick a RANGERS ass.......It's why selected MARINES are sent to RANGER school......They've got nothing that compares.........NOTHING!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a touch biased aren't we.........
Click to expand...

Just a touch!


----------



## Publius1787

JBeukema said:


> I must say, 1787 might actually prove capable of redeeming the name 'Publius'- a feat I once thought impossible.



Whats does that supposed to mean?


----------



## Ringel05

bschu14 said:


> So this is my first post here and I have been checking out this site for a while and love it, Very informed people, some not so much, But for the most part you get a straight answer.
> 
> ANYWAYS,
> I have wanted to join the military all of my life, its kinda a family thing. but i have family in every branch and doing everything imaginable.
> 
> Heres my question,
> It seems that the marines and army are very similar, of course i know the armys bigger and that the marines are a more amphibous infantry but how does one choose between the two. whats the big factor that sets the marines apart from the infantry, to me they seem so similar
> 
> Part two,
> I have always been kinda a rough guy, i dont mind a fight and i certainly hold my own.
> how do i know weather the army or the marines are better for ME... not in general
> 
> Thanks to everyone
> -BS



Here's a joke my best friend told me, he was a Air Force Colonel (fighter jockey), I'm former Navy.

A Marine is standing in a fox hole all day with water up to his chin and says:  "This shit sucks!"
An Army soldier is standing in a dry foxhole all day and says:  "This shit sucks!"
A sailor is out at sea for weeks at a time and says: "This shit sucks!"
An airman is lounging in his hot tub with a couple of naked girls and he runs out of beer:  "This shit sucks!"


----------



## JBeukema

Publius1787 said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, 1787 might actually prove capable of redeeming the name 'Publius'- a feat I once thought impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats does that supposed to mean?
Click to expand...

There was a poster here in the past by the name PubliusInfantium.

When people refer to 'pubes', they're speaking about him.

He was a real sack of shit and caused the name 'Publius' or any other derivative of his s/n to be associated with vileness, willful ignorance, and all manner of dishonourable behaviour.


----------



## Salt Jones

bschu14 said:


> thats another part of why i want to join the military, i dont honestly know what i want to do as a career. i have nothing set in stone. im only 18
> 
> and im afraid that if i dont join then later on in life ill regret never doing it.



I retired from the Navy after 20 years. I can't count the number of 18-20 year olds who I saw join the military, serve 4 years and not have a marketable skill when they left the military. The military has a lot to offer, but you have to take advantage of it. You have to use the military or it will use you.


----------



## Ringel05

Wicked Jester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're gay and want to fight......Join the MARINES..........Always remember, there may be times when you may spend days, weeks, months on end holed up on a ship witha bunch dudes, where a whole lotta male to male grab ass is goin' on.....That's the NAVY way......The MARINES are NAVY, no getting around it!
> 
> If you're straight and want to fight, join the ARMY.....Much more access to hot wet pussy.
> 
> But seriously, it all depends on what you're looking for...Talk to a recruiter. Talk to those who have served.....And always remember, if ya' really want to go bad ass, and be a part of the finest, go ARMY, and then go RANGER......Ain't a MARINE on this planet who can kick a RANGERS ass.......It's why selected MARINES are sent to RANGER school......They've got nothing that compares.........NOTHING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a touch biased aren't we.........
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a touch!
Click to expand...

Pussy assed Rangers........


----------



## JBeukema

Salt Jones said:


> You have to use the military or it will use you.


I'd say that goes for many careers. Always bear in mind the desired end and ask how your current path helps you reach it.


----------



## Publius1787

JBeukema said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, 1787 might actually prove capable of redeeming the name 'Publius'- a feat I once thought impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats does that supposed to mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a poster here in the past by the name PubliusInfantium.
> 
> When people refer to 'pubes', they're speaking about him.
> 
> He was a real sack of shit and caused the name 'Publius' or any other derivative of his s/n to be associated with vileness, willful ignorance, and all manner of dishonourable behaviour.
Click to expand...


Geeze. So thats what ya think of me huh?


----------



## Wicked Jester

Publius1787 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bschu14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this is my first post here and I have been checking out this site for a while and love it, Very informed people, some not so much, But for the most part you get a straight answer.
> 
> ANYWAYS,
> I have wanted to join the military all of my life, its kinda a family thing. but i have family in every branch and doing everything imaginable.
> 
> Heres my question,
> It seems that the marines and army are very similar, of course i know the armys bigger and that the marines are a more amphibous infantry but how does one choose between the two. whats the big factor that sets the marines apart from the infantry, to me they seem so similar
> 
> Part two,
> I have always been kinda a rough guy, i dont mind a fight and i certainly hold my own.
> how do i know weather the army or the marines are better for ME... not in general
> 
> Thanks to everyone
> -BS
> 
> 
> 
> If you're gay and want to fight......Join the MARINES..........Always remember, there may be times when you may spend days, weeks, months on end holed up on a ship witha bunch dudes, where a whole lotta male to male grab ass is goin' on.....That's the NAVY way......The MARINES are NAVY, no getting around it!
> 
> If you're straight and want to fight, join the ARMY.....Much more access to hot wet pussy.
> 
> But seriously, it all depends on what you're looking for...Talk to a recruiter. Talk to those who have served.....And always remember, if ya' really want to go bad ass, and be a part of the finest, go ARMY, and then go RANGER......Ain't a MARINE on this planet who can kick a RANGERS ass.......It's why selected MARINES are sent to RANGER school......They've got nothing that compares.........NOTHING!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We sent our grunts to ranger school as an end of first enlistment reward to 2 guys who werent reinlisting. They wanted to have some fun. And school seats are limited. Thats why they are "selected". Plus we send our grunts to Infantry squad leaders course and have little need for Ranger School. As far as the "Navy Way" BS I refuse to respond to such nonsense. Judge the infantry of the Marines vs the infantry in the Army by the areas they get deployed to. The larger the risk and the thougher the mission the more likely they will send Marines. And I've served in both services.
Click to expand...

Settle down Sparky, it's called interservice rivalry.

I love how MARINES are the "SENSITIVE" types.

BTW, you MARINES come up with your own AIRBORNE school yet?......'cause you people are taking up slots for REAL men!


----------



## Wicked Jester

Ringel05 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a touch biased aren't we.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a touch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy assed Rangers........
Click to expand...

Candyassed MARINES!.........


----------



## JBeukema

Publius1787 said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats does that supposed to mean?
> 
> 
> 
> There was a poster here in the past by the name PubliusInfantium.
> 
> When people refer to 'pubes', they're speaking about him.
> 
> He was a real sack of shit and caused the name 'Publius' or any other derivative of his s/n to be associated with vileness, willful ignorance, and all manner of dishonourable behaviour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Geeze. So thats what ya think of me huh?
Click to expand...

If you're the same guy, you must've finally gotten that ass-kicking you needed or something 

That or you stopped trolling.

Very different character


----------



## Ringel05

Wicked Jester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a touch!
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy assed Rangers........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Candyassed MARINES!.........
Click to expand...

Yeah, last Ranger I knew got his ass kicked by a Girl Scout.....


----------



## JBeukema

Did the Army ever learn asymmetrical and guerilla warfare?


----------



## Publius1787

Wicked Jester said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're gay and want to fight......Join the MARINES..........Always remember, there may be times when you may spend days, weeks, months on end holed up on a ship witha bunch dudes, where a whole lotta male to male grab ass is goin' on.....That's the NAVY way......The MARINES are NAVY, no getting around it!
> 
> If you're straight and want to fight, join the ARMY.....Much more access to hot wet pussy.
> 
> But seriously, it all depends on what you're looking for...Talk to a recruiter. Talk to those who have served.....And always remember, if ya' really want to go bad ass, and be a part of the finest, go ARMY, and then go RANGER......Ain't a MARINE on this planet who can kick a RANGERS ass.......It's why selected MARINES are sent to RANGER school......They've got nothing that compares.........NOTHING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We sent our grunts to ranger school as an end of first enlistment reward to 2 guys who werent reinlisting. They wanted to have some fun. And school seats are limited. Thats why they are "selected". Plus we send our grunts to Infantry squad leaders course and have little need for Ranger School. As far as the "Navy Way" BS I refuse to respond to such nonsense. Judge the infantry of the Marines vs the infantry in the Army by the areas they get deployed to. The larger the risk and the thougher the mission the more likely they will send Marines. And I've served in both services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Settle down Sparky, it's called interservice rivalry.
> 
> I love how MARINES are the "SENSITIVE" types.
> 
> BTW, you MARINES come up with your own AIRBORNE school yet?......'cause you people are taking up slots for REAL men!
Click to expand...


We see no need for it. Its yet another thing we give our Marines as reinlistment gifts. They really should stop sending Marines to jump school who arent in recon units. Its a waste of money and resources. I know about the ranger school because I opted to go but they sent two Marines who were getting out soon and wanted to take a vacation. I shit you not! Oh, and rangers are great. But if it comes between a Ranger Bn and a Bn of Marine Grunts to go to the hottest spot in theater they always send the Marines.


----------



## Publius1787

JBeukema said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a poster here in the past by the name PubliusInfantium.
> 
> When people refer to 'pubes', they're speaking about him.
> 
> He was a real sack of shit and caused the name 'Publius' or any other derivative of his s/n to be associated with vileness, willful ignorance, and all manner of dishonourable behaviour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geeze. So thats what ya think of me huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're the same guy, you must've finally gotten that ass-kicking you needed or something
> 
> That or you stopped trolling.
> 
> Very different character
Click to expand...


I would imagine my spelling is worse too. No I am not the same guy. I chose Publius in reference to James Madison and the year he began writing the Federalist papers. Though I have received many ass kickings in life. All a part of serving in the Marines. Cant win em all. Sure does teach you humility though.


----------



## whitehall

bschu14 said:


> thats another part of why i want to join the military, i dont honestly know what i want to do as a career. i have nothing set in stone. im only 18
> 
> and im afraid that if i dont join then later on in life ill regret never doing it.



I think you are a full of crap serial left wing poster bschu. I never met a 17 ir 18 year old man who is as dumb as you seem to be. Take my advice and stick with momma or George Soros and quit the crap.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Ringel05 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy assed Rangers........
> 
> 
> 
> Candyassed MARINES!.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, last Ranger I knew got his ass kicked by a Girl Scout.....
Click to expand...

Yeah, the last MARINE i knew was willingly bent over by a BOY scout troop.......It was called BOOTY CAMP!...............


----------



## whitehall

Wicked Jester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Candyassed MARINES!.........
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, last Ranger I knew got his ass kicked by a Girl Scout.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the last MARINE i knew was willingly bent over by a BOY scout troop.......It was called BOOT CAMP!...............
Click to expand...


Don't let these left wing anti-American anti-Military serial posters people promote this kind of post Ranger. You should know better.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Publius1787 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We sent our grunts to ranger school as an end of first enlistment reward to 2 guys who werent reinlisting. They wanted to have some fun. And school seats are limited. Thats why they are "selected". Plus we send our grunts to Infantry squad leaders course and have little need for Ranger School. As far as the "Navy Way" BS I refuse to respond to such nonsense. Judge the infantry of the Marines vs the infantry in the Army by the areas they get deployed to. The larger the risk and the thougher the mission the more likely they will send Marines. And I've served in both services.
> 
> 
> 
> Settle down Sparky, it's called interservice rivalry.
> 
> I love how MARINES are the "SENSITIVE" types.
> 
> BTW, you MARINES come up with your own AIRBORNE school yet?......'cause you people are taking up slots for REAL men!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We see no need for it. Its yet another thing we give our Marines as reinlistment gifts. They really should stop sending Marines to jump school who arent in recon units. Its a waste of money and resources. I know about the ranger school because I opted to go but they sent two Marines who were getting out soon and wanted to take a vacation. I shit you not! Oh, and rangers are great. But if it comes between a Ranger Bn and a Bn of Marine Grunts to go to the hottest spot in theater they always send the Marines.
Click to expand...

Yeah, there sure were a lot o' MARINES in Mogadishu going through hell.............

BTW, real MARINES and RANGERS always capitalize their name........It's about respect.

BTW BTW, we had three MARINES in my R.I.P. class......Two of 'em No Go'd.......They just couldn't hang. Dropped out in the first phase.


----------



## Wicked Jester

whitehall said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, last Ranger I knew got his ass kicked by a Girl Scout.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the last MARINE i knew was willingly bent over by a BOY scout troop.......It was called BOOT CAMP!...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't let these left wing anti-American anti-Military serial posters people promote this kind of post Ranger. You should know better.
Click to expand...

Ringel's a friend, we bust each others chops.......He know's the deal.

BTW, you need to go back to that thread where you insulted Geauxtohell, and apologize........He's a combat vet, who is RANGER qualified.......Liberal or not. Political differences or not. He stepped up and honorably served this great country.


----------



## Ringel05

Wicked Jester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Candyassed MARINES!.........
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, last Ranger I knew got his ass kicked by a Girl Scout.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the last MARINE i knew was willingly bent over by a BOY scout troop.......It was called BOOT CAMP!...............
Click to expand...


Just be glad you weren't Airborne.

Silver bells upon my heels,
Pinch my but and make me squeel..........


----------



## Wicked Jester

Ringel05 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, last Ranger I knew got his ass kicked by a Girl Scout.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the last MARINE i knew was willingly bent over by a BOY scout troop.......It was called BOOT CAMP!...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just be glad you weren't Airborne.
> 
> Silver bells upon my heels,
> Pinch my but and make me squeel..........
Click to expand...



Not only was I proudly AIRBORNE. I was AIR ASSAULT and PATHFINDER qualified, DAMMIT!..........I was a REAL SOLDIER......Not one of them MARINE types.


----------



## Publius1787

Wicked Jester said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Settle down Sparky, it's called interservice rivalry.
> 
> I love how MARINES are the "SENSITIVE" types.
> 
> BTW, you MARINES come up with your own AIRBORNE school yet?......'cause you people are taking up slots for REAL men!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see no need for it. Its yet another thing we give our Marines as reinlistment gifts. They really should stop sending Marines to jump school who arent in recon units. Its a waste of money and resources. I know about the ranger school because I opted to go but they sent two Marines who were getting out soon and wanted to take a vacation. I shit you not! Oh, and rangers are great. But if it comes between a Ranger Bn and a Bn of Marine Grunts to go to the hottest spot in theater they always send the Marines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, there sure were a lot o' MARINES in Mogadishu going through hell.............
> 
> BTW, real MARINES and RANGERS always capitalize their name........It's about respect.
> 
> BTW BTW, we had three MARINES in my R.I.P. class......Two of 'em No Go'd.......They just couldn't hang. Dropped out in the first phase.
Click to expand...


The U.S. Marine Corps landed with the 15th Marine Expeditionary Unit in Mogadishu and, with elements of 1st Battalion, 7th Marines and 3rd Battalion, 11th Marines, secured nearly one-third of the city, the port, and airport facilities within two weeks time, with the intent to facilitate airlifted humanitarian supplies. Elements of the 2nd Battalion; HMLA-369 [Helicopter Marine Light Assault-369 of Marine Aircraft Group-39, 3rd Marine Aircraft Wing, Camp Pendleton]; 9th Marines; and 1st Battalion, 7th Marines quickly secured routes to Baidoa, Balidogle and Kismayo,* then were reinforced *by the 3rd Assault Amphibian Battalion and the US Army's 10th Mountain Division.
............................................................................................................................
It wasent until the Marines left when Mogadishu went to hell. We generally carry our reputation with us wherever we go and bring the fear of God. Typically when we leave a combat zone the enemy sees it safe to come out of hideing and resume operations as they did in Mogadishu. This was another example of taking ground (which WAS our only mission) and the Army failing to hold it. Now our mission has expanded to holding ground for the first time in our history. I would say thats a condemnation of the Army's ability to preform. When we would go out on ops in Iraq we got the Army to guard our posts. They would complain about our cold food driven to us, our vietnam shitters, and the fact that we had no internet, tv, or phone. When we would go in to the Army's area of operations to help out a unit in combat the insergents would magically disappear. And as I said earleyer we dont usually send our best guys to Ranger school just as we dont send our best guys to the daily S-4 working party.


----------



## TheBrain

Wicked Jester said:


> bschu14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this is my first post here and I have been checking out this site for a while and love it, Very informed people, some not so much, But for the most part you get a straight answer.
> 
> ANYWAYS,
> I have wanted to join the military all of my life, its kinda a family thing. but i have family in every branch and doing everything imaginable.
> 
> Heres my question,
> It seems that the marines and army are very similar, of course i know the armys bigger and that the marines are a more amphibous infantry but how does one choose between the two. whats the big factor that sets the marines apart from the infantry, to me they seem so similar
> 
> Part two,
> I have always been kinda a rough guy, i dont mind a fight and i certainly hold my own.
> how do i know weather the army or the marines are better for ME... not in general
> 
> Thanks to everyone
> -BS
> 
> 
> 
> If you're gay and want to fight......Join the MARINES..........Always remember, there may be times when you may spend days, weeks, months on end holed up on a ship witha bunch dudes, where a whole lotta male to male grab ass is goin' on.....That's the NAVY way......The MARINES are NAVY, no getting around it!
> 
> If you're straight and want to fight, join the ARMY.....Much more access to hot wet pussy.
> 
> But seriously, it all depends on what you're looking for...Talk to a recruiter. Talk to those who have served.....And always remember, if ya' really want to go bad ass, and be a part of the finest, go ARMY, and then go RANGER......Ain't a MARINE on this planet who can kick a RANGERS ass.......It's why selected MARINES are sent to RANGER school......They've got nothing that compares.........NOTHING!
Click to expand...


Oh , I don't know Force Recon Marines are pretty bad ass.


----------



## Ringel05

Wicked Jester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the last MARINE i knew was willingly bent over by a BOY scout troop.......It was called BOOT CAMP!...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just be glad you weren't Airborne.
> 
> Silver bells upon my heels,
> Pinch my but and make me squeel..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was I proudly AIRBORNE. I was AIR ASSAULT and PATHFINDER qualified, DAMMIT!..........I was a REAL SOLDIER......Not one of them MARINE types.
Click to expand...

That's okay, we all have our short comings..........
Besides, I was one of those Navy types who occasionally wore Marine utilities.


----------



## Publius1787

TheBrain said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bschu14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this is my first post here and I have been checking out this site for a while and love it, Very informed people, some not so much, But for the most part you get a straight answer.
> 
> ANYWAYS,
> I have wanted to join the military all of my life, its kinda a family thing. but i have family in every branch and doing everything imaginable.
> 
> Heres my question,
> It seems that the marines and army are very similar, of course i know the armys bigger and that the marines are a more amphibous infantry but how does one choose between the two. whats the big factor that sets the marines apart from the infantry, to me they seem so similar
> 
> Part two,
> I have always been kinda a rough guy, i dont mind a fight and i certainly hold my own.
> how do i know weather the army or the marines are better for ME... not in general
> 
> Thanks to everyone
> -BS
> 
> 
> 
> If you're gay and want to fight......Join the MARINES..........Always remember, there may be times when you may spend days, weeks, months on end holed up on a ship witha bunch dudes, where a whole lotta male to male grab ass is goin' on.....That's the NAVY way......The MARINES are NAVY, no getting around it!
> 
> If you're straight and want to fight, join the ARMY.....Much more access to hot wet pussy.
> 
> But seriously, it all depends on what you're looking for...Talk to a recruiter. Talk to those who have served.....And always remember, if ya' really want to go bad ass, and be a part of the finest, go ARMY, and then go RANGER......Ain't a MARINE on this planet who can kick a RANGERS ass.......It's why selected MARINES are sent to RANGER school......They've got nothing that compares.........NOTHING!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh , I don't know Force Recon Marines are pretty bad ass.
Click to expand...


Theyre unfortunantly SOCOM now.


----------



## Publius1787

Wicked Jester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the last MARINE i knew was willingly bent over by a BOY scout troop.......It was called BOOT CAMP!...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just be glad you weren't Airborne.
> 
> Silver bells upon my heels,
> Pinch my but and make me squeel..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was I proudly AIRBORNE. I was AIR ASSAULT and PATHFINDER qualified, DAMMIT!..........I was a REAL SOLDIER......Not one of them MARINE types.
Click to expand...


I feel funny about this post. It encourages us to tout out military careers and experiences. I feel as though the op is bull shit and find myself spewing my mouth about shit that can be used to gather individual information. What do you think? Op Sec exploiter? And you have enough information in this forum between your unit and your schools and experiences that it wouldent be hard to narrow down who you are, if your activly serving. My posting here stops now.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Publius1787 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We see no need for it. Its yet another thing we give our Marines as reinlistment gifts. They really should stop sending Marines to jump school who arent in recon units. Its a waste of money and resources. I know about the ranger school because I opted to go but they sent two Marines who were getting out soon and wanted to take a vacation. I shit you not! Oh, and rangers are great. But if it comes between a Ranger Bn and a Bn of Marine Grunts to go to the hottest spot in theater they always send the Marines.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, there sure were a lot o' MARINES in Mogadishu going through hell.............
> 
> BTW, real MARINES and RANGERS always capitalize their name........It's about respect.
> 
> BTW BTW, we had three MARINES in my R.I.P. class......Two of 'em No Go'd.......They just couldn't hang. Dropped out in the first phase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S. Marine Corps landed with the 15th Marine Expeditionary Unit in Mogadishu and, with elements of 1st Battalion, 7th Marines and 3rd Battalion, 11th Marines, secured nearly one-third of the city, the port, and airport facilities within two weeks time, with the intent to facilitate airlifted humanitarian supplies. Elements of the 2nd Battalion; HMLA-369 [Helicopter Marine Light Assault-369 of Marine Aircraft Group-39, 3rd Marine Aircraft Wing, Camp Pendleton]; 9th Marines; and 1st Battalion, 7th Marines quickly secured routes to Baidoa, Balidogle and Kismayo,* then were reinforced *by the 3rd Assault Amphibian Battalion and the US Army's 10th Mountain Division.
> ............................................................................................................................
> It wasent until the Marines left when Mogadishu went to hell. We generally carry our reputation with us wherever we go and bring the fear of God. Typically when we leave a combat zone the enemy sees it safe to come out of hideing and resume operations as they did in Mogadishu. This was another example of taking ground (which WAS our only mission) and the Army failing to hold it. Now our mission has expanded to holding ground for the first time in our history. I would say thats a condemnation of the Army's ability to preform. When we would go out on ops in Iraq we got the Army to guard our posts. They would complain about our cold food driven to us, our vietnam shitters, and the fact that we had no internet, tv, or phone. When we would go in to the Army's area of operations to help out a unit in combat the insergents would magically disappear. And as I said earleyer we dont usually send our best guys to Ranger school just as we dont send our best guys to the daily S-4 working party.
Click to expand...

Dude, you want to be a dick about it, go ahead.

Fact is, there are many dead and wounded RANGERS who have given their all for this great country . I'd go to battle tomorrow with my fellow RANGERS if physically possible. Those were my brothers from another mother. The fnest fighting force in the world.......You don't respect it?.....FUCK YOU!.......I have the fullest respect for the MARINE CORPS.......As well as the NAVY, AIRFORCE, and COAST GUARD.

This was about jabbing interservice, nothing more.

I'm smellin' a fuckin' poser.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Publius1787 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just be glad you weren't Airborne.
> 
> Silver bells upon my heels,
> Pinch my but and make me squeel..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was I proudly AIRBORNE. I was AIR ASSAULT and PATHFINDER qualified, DAMMIT!..........I was a REAL SOLDIER......Not one of them MARINE types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel funny about this post. It encourages us to tout out military careers and experiences. I feel as though the op is bull shit and find myself spewing my mouth about shit that can be used to gather individual information. What do you think? Op Sec exploiter? And you have enough information in this forum between your unit and your schools and experiences that it wouldent be hard to narrow down who you are, if your activly serving. My posting here stops now.
Click to expand...

I was medically ETS'D in september of '07.........I did my fuckin' time. I paid a price.


----------



## Ringel05

Publius1787 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just be glad you weren't Airborne.
> 
> Silver bells upon my heels,
> Pinch my but and make me squeel..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was I proudly AIRBORNE. I was AIR ASSAULT and PATHFINDER qualified, DAMMIT!..........I was a REAL SOLDIER......Not one of them MARINE types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel funny about this post. It encourages us to tout out military careers and experiences. I feel as though the op is bull shit and find myself spewing my mouth about shit that can be used to gather individual information. What do you think? Op Sec exploiter? And you have enough information in this forum between your unit and your schools and experiences that it wouldent be hard to narrow down who you are, if your activly serving. My posting here stops now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wicked Jester

Ringel05 said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was I proudly AIRBORNE. I was AIR ASSAULT and PATHFINDER qualified, DAMMIT!..........I was a REAL SOLDIER......Not one of them MARINE types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel funny about this post. It encourages us to tout out military careers and experiences. I feel as though the op is bull shit and find myself spewing my mouth about shit that can be used to gather individual information. What do you think? Op Sec exploiter? And you have enough information in this forum between your unit and your schools and experiences that it wouldent be hard to narrow down who you are, if your activly serving. My posting here stops now.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No shit......I'm smellin' a rat.

That's cool.....We cull our own herd. It won't be long.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Anyhoooooow, i'm outta here....Lets all remember what tomorrow is all about.......It's about remembering the TRUE hero's. Those who never returned home. Those who paid the ultimate price for this great country.


----------



## Two Thumbs

bschu14 said:


> So this is my first post here and I have been checking out this site for a while and love it, Very informed people, some not so much, But for the most part you get a straight answer.
> 
> ANYWAYS,
> I have wanted to join the military all of my life, its kinda a family thing. but i have family in every branch and doing everything imaginable.
> 
> Heres my question,
> It seems that the marines and army are very similar, of course i know the armys bigger and that the marines are a more amphibous infantry but how does one choose between the two. whats the big factor that sets the marines apart from the infantry, to me they seem so similar
> 
> Part two,
> I have always been kinda a rough guy, i dont mind a fight and i certainly hold my own.
> how do i know weather the army or the marines are better for ME... not in general
> 
> Thanks to everyone
> -BS



If you are looking for a fight, don't join. Gung ho is always followed by muther fucker.  As in "that gung ho muther fucker is going to get us killed." 

Aside from that;

In the Army you get stationed some where.  I might be cool, it might suck, but that is where you will be for a few years.

The Marines sometimes travel on Navy ships.  They get to see much more of the world than the Army.  However, those are Navy ships and Marines have nothing to do.  It's months of mind numbing tedium broken up with port calls.

Aside from that, have an idea what you want to do in the military and plan ahead.


----------



## daveman

Zona said:


> Oh and again, join the damn Coast guard.  They have the highest Asvab requirements for a reason.  Coastie or Air force is the way to go.



Didn't the Coasties have the Marines come in and redesign their boot camp?

I agree.  Coasties or Air Force.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

bschu14 said:


> So this is my first post here and I have been checking out this site for a while and love it, Very informed people, some not so much, But for the most part you get a straight answer.
> 
> ANYWAYS,
> I have wanted to join the military all of my life, its kinda a family thing. but i have family in every branch and doing everything imaginable.
> 
> Heres my question,
> It seems that the marines and army are very similar, of course i know the armys bigger and that the marines are a more amphibious infantry but how does one choose between the two. whats the big factor that sets the marines apart from the infantry, to me they seem so similar
> 
> Part two,
> I have always been kinda a rough guy, i dont mind a fight and i certainly hold my own.
> how do i know weather the army or the marines are better for ME... not in general
> 
> Thanks to everyone
> -BS



Holding your own doesn't mean shit, what you can hold will be judged by your peers. As soon as you get there, you will see what I mean. As for the Army and Marines being similar, I dont know that I would say that, They are different and unique in there own ways. And I think the amphibious assault has gone the way of the dodo. Talk to recruiters for both branches and read up on them on the internet. Have a good idea of what you are after and see what aspects of either one you like. I can say from experience that you get more ass in a Navy or Marine Corps uniform then any other branch. And if/when you go to either one, keep an open mind, you will have a period of time ware you say to your self "what the hell was I thinking" ? That will go away, and you will be fine. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Two Thumbs said:


> bschu14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this is my first post here and I have been checking out this site for a while and love it, Very informed people, some not so much, But for the most part you get a straight answer.
> 
> ANYWAYS,
> I have wanted to join the military all of my life, its kinda a family thing. but i have family in every branch and doing everything imaginable.
> 
> Heres my question,
> It seems that the marines and army are very similar, of course i know the armys bigger and that the marines are a more amphibous infantry but how does one choose between the two. whats the big factor that sets the marines apart from the infantry, to me they seem so similar
> 
> Part two,
> I have always been kinda a rough guy, i dont mind a fight and i certainly hold my own.
> how do i know weather the army or the marines are better for ME... not in general
> 
> Thanks to everyone
> -BS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are looking for a fight, don't join. Gung ho is always followed by muther fucker.  As in "that gung ho muther fucker is going to get us killed."
> 
> Aside from that;
> 
> In the Army you get stationed some where.  I might be cool, it might suck, but that is where you will be for a few years.
> 
> The Marines sometimes travel on Navy ships.  They get to see much more of the world than the Army.  However, those are Navy ships and Marines have nothing to do.  It's months of mind numbing tedium broken up with port calls.
> 
> Aside from that, have an idea what you want to do in the military and plan ahead.
Click to expand...



SUPER LIFER !!!!


----------



## California Girl

bschu14 said:


> So this is my first post here and I have been checking out this site for a while and love it, Very informed people, some not so much, But for the most part you get a straight answer.
> 
> ANYWAYS,
> I have wanted to join the military all of my life, its kinda a family thing. but i have family in every branch and doing everything imaginable.
> 
> Heres my question,
> It seems that the marines and army are very similar, of course i know the armys bigger and that the marines are a more amphibous infantry but how does one choose between the two. whats the big factor that sets the marines apart from the infantry, to me they seem so similar
> 
> Part two,
> I have always been kinda a rough guy, i dont mind a fight and i certainly hold my own.
> how do i know weather the army or the marines are better for ME... not in general
> 
> Thanks to everyone
> -BS



Marines get the girls. A small, but significant point.


----------



## Ringel05

daveman said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and again, join the damn Coast guard.  They have the highest Asvab requirements for a reason.  Coastie or Air force is the way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't the Coasties have the Marines come in and redesign their boot camp?
> 
> I agree.  *Coasties or Air Force*.
Click to expand...

Yup!  Great alternatives to military service.........


----------



## daveman

Ringel05 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and again, join the damn Coast guard.  They have the highest Asvab requirements for a reason.  Coastie or Air force is the way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't the Coasties have the Marines come in and redesign their boot camp?
> 
> I agree.  *Coasties or Air Force*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup!  Great alternatives to military service.........
Click to expand...


----------



## Ringel05

California Girl said:


> bschu14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this is my first post here and I have been checking out this site for a while and love it, Very informed people, some not so much, But for the most part you get a straight answer.
> 
> ANYWAYS,
> I have wanted to join the military all of my life, its kinda a family thing. but i have family in every branch and doing everything imaginable.
> 
> Heres my question,
> It seems that the marines and army are very similar, of course i know the armys bigger and that the marines are a more amphibous infantry but how does one choose between the two. whats the big factor that sets the marines apart from the infantry, to me they seem so similar
> 
> Part two,
> I have always been kinda a rough guy, i dont mind a fight and i certainly hold my own.
> how do i know weather the army or the marines are better for ME... not in general
> 
> Thanks to everyone
> -BS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marines get the girls. A small, but significant point.
Click to expand...


Yup, and a bunch of real cuties too.......


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Ringel05 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bschu14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this is my first post here and I have been checking out this site for a while and love it, Very informed people, some not so much, But for the most part you get a straight answer.
> 
> ANYWAYS,
> I have wanted to join the military all of my life, its kinda a family thing. but i have family in every branch and doing everything imaginable.
> 
> Heres my question,
> It seems that the marines and army are very similar, of course i know the armys bigger and that the marines are a more amphibous infantry but how does one choose between the two. whats the big factor that sets the marines apart from the infantry, to me they seem so similar
> 
> Part two,
> I have always been kinda a rough guy, i dont mind a fight and i certainly hold my own.
> how do i know weather the army or the marines are better for ME... not in general
> 
> Thanks to everyone
> -BS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marines get the girls. A small, but significant point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, and a bunch of real cuties too.......
Click to expand...


I dont know, I suffered no shortage of ass when I was in. I was married for part of it, but for the part I was not the booty was there. One observation though, the young ladies around the Navy base were always skittish. Wonder why ?


----------



## Ringel05

Momanohedhunter said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marines get the girls. A small, but significant point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, and a bunch of real cuties too.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont know, I suffered no shortage of ass when I was in. I was married for part of it, but for the part I was not the booty was there. One observation though, the young ladies around the Navy base were always skittish. Wonder why ?
Click to expand...


Now you know why they call us sailors "squids".......... 
(Have tentacles will grope..........)


----------



## Two Thumbs

Do you wanna be called a jarhead or a dough boy?

dough boy comes from getting dirty

jar head come from being dumb.

And always remember;  Squids eat all Marine life.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Two Thumbs said:


> Do you wanna be called a jarhead or a dough boy?
> 
> dough boy comes from getting dirty
> 
> jar head come from being dumb.
> 
> And always remember;  Squids eat all Marine life.



Or anything that taste like chicken but smells like fish.


----------



## Brian175

Publius1787, so much stupid shit has come from the keyboard that you type from that it's hard to even address it all. Please remember that you're talking to a young man who wants correct information, not slanted and sometimes completely erroneous information trying to convince him that the decision you made is the right decision.

Eh, I'll attempt to address them all.

There are no female drill sergeants in the infantry training brigade. Infantrymen train infantrymen, period. Ft. Benning also consist of BCT.

Generally speaking only Marines within the recon field will have an opportunity at Ranger School. And they are typically outstanding and very motivated as it's considered a very high reward to outstanding Marines not given to many. The thought that it's a 'vacation' done for shits and giggles is laughable. Its even known Navy SEALs are generally sent there who are having disciplinary problems and need a gut check as a punishment. Generally people lose about 30 lbs and their muscles atrophy to nothing. I've seen guys come back looking like concentration camp victims having a hard time benching 135. It's no vacation no matter how tough you are because it will takes it's toll on you, and you will come back a pile of turds.

And just in case you think I'm biased on the subjects, here's what a Marine has to say on the subject: forum.militaryltd(dot)com/training-schools/m394-ranger-school-marines


> As far as Ranger School, the Army gives the Corps a certain number of slots per year to send Marines through. Force Recon and Recon Battalion get first priority on these slots, and most of their Marines have had the option to attend Ranger School. A handful of slots also get passed on to other parts of the MEF (ANGLICO for example) and Division &#8211; particularly the infantry regiments. This usually means that 3 or 4 Marines per regiment get the opportunity to go. Generally the battalions just back from deployment will select one or two Marines (top shelf guys who will be around for the next deployment) and there will be some kind of competition at the regimental level to see who gets the slots. When these guys come back from Ranger School, it is anticipated that they will impart the knowledge gained to their squads, platoons, and companies. Ranger School is without a doubt, the best school out there for patrolling and small unit tactics&#8230; it is also a hell of a gut check. Participants learn more about themselves and the others in the class than they do tactics. Frequently, those Marines who complete Ranger School then get a slot to Jump School, but not always. Sometimes those slots are passed out separately.
> 
> Ranger School is not a prerequisite to get into Recon or Force Recon&#8230; they have their own criteria. Also, if your infantry battalion sends you to Ranger School, they are going to want to keep you and have you use those skills and pass them on to the battalion, not send you off so that someone else can reap the benefits of your training. Think of it as an investment.



Marines do not get sent to more dangerous areas. Take for example the Korengal Valley, known as the deadliest valley in Afghanistan, was tasked out to the paratroopers of 173rd as documented in Restrepo. Fact is commanders don't differentiate Army and Marine infantry on land.

The Army never held Mogadishu. That entire MEU was replaced with one company of Rangers and handful of other SOF to do precision attacks on key personnel. 10th MTN was holed up in another area as strictly a QRF. MEUs are a quick reactionary force forward deployed to sea, and if that's something that appeals to you, Marines are for you. But this does not make Marines more elite, it makes them quickly available.

Force Recon Marines are not under SOCOM and never have been. Nor would that be unfortunate. The MSOBs are not Force Recon Marines. Force Recon Marines made up the original cadre of the MSOBs, but the Force Recon Companies have since returned and MEF commander's have retained that ability.

Oh and as a small note, when I was deployed to Camp Al-Ramadi, Marines guarded our gates.

Anyways, I think addressed most of your statements.

As for wickedjester, I'm curious if he's actually a Batt Boy or not. Most Battboys could give a fuck about AAST or Pathfinder. Especially AAST. Pathfinder at least has it's uses for a DZ NCO. He also refers to RIP having phases, which up until RASP started, did not. It was one 3 then later 4 week selection process. Ranger School on the other hand has 3 phases, 4 if you want to count PRC(Pre-Ranger Course) now called SURT or Small Unit Ranger Tactics.


----------



## daveman

Brian175 said:


> There are no female drill sergeants in the infantry training brigade. Infantrymen train infantrymen, period. Ft. Benning also consist of BCT.



Female drill sergeants walk same path to respect | Article | The United States Army


----------



## Warrior102

bschu14 said:


> So this is my first post here and I have been checking out this site for a while and love it, Very informed people, some not so much, But for the most part you get a straight answer.
> 
> ANYWAYS,
> I have wanted to join the military all of my life, its kinda a family thing. but i have family in every branch and doing everything imaginable.
> 
> Heres my question,
> It seems that the marines and army are very similar, of course i know the armys bigger and that the marines are a more amphibous infantry but how does one choose between the two. whats the big factor that sets the marines apart from the infantry, to me they seem so similar
> 
> Part two,
> I have always been kinda a rough guy, i dont mind a fight and i certainly hold my own.
> how do i know weather the army or the marines are better for ME... not in general
> 
> Thanks to everyone
> -BS



Marines - Ampib dirt/desert, getting shot at daily, etc.
Army - Amphib dirt/desert, getting shot at daily, etc.

Tough choice.

Navy - 200 miles off coast, air conditioned space, closed circuit TV, steak, lobster, BBQ's on the flight deck.

Go Coast Guard or Air Force.  Not quite sure what they do.


----------



## Brian175

daveman said:


> Brian175 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no female drill sergeants in the *infantry training brigade.* Infantrymen train infantrymen, period. Ft. Benning also consist of *BCT*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Female drill sergeants walk same path to respect | Article | The United States Army
Click to expand...


As I said, there are no female DSs part of ITB. They are part of the BCT on Ft.Benning that I previously mentioned.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I always enjoy the bickering about which branch is best. I always give the same advice to someone wanting to join up. Talk to all the recruiters, Ask them all your questions. They are the only people who have the current up to the minute information.

As far as who's best?

Different Uniforms
Different Missions
Same Flag.


----------



## daveman

Warrior102 said:


> bschu14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this is my first post here and I have been checking out this site for a while and love it, Very informed people, some not so much, But for the most part you get a straight answer.
> 
> ANYWAYS,
> I have wanted to join the military all of my life, its kinda a family thing. but i have family in every branch and doing everything imaginable.
> 
> Heres my question,
> It seems that the marines and army are very similar, of course i know the armys bigger and that the marines are a more amphibous infantry but how does one choose between the two. whats the big factor that sets the marines apart from the infantry, to me they seem so similar
> 
> Part two,
> I have always been kinda a rough guy, i dont mind a fight and i certainly hold my own.
> how do i know weather the army or the marines are better for ME... not in general
> 
> Thanks to everyone
> -BS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marines - Ampib dirt/desert, getting shot at daily, etc.
> Army - Amphib dirt/desert, getting shot at daily, etc.
> 
> Tough choice.
> 
> Navy - 200 miles off coast, air conditioned space, closed circuit TV, steak, lobster, BBQ's on the flight deck.
> 
> Go Coast Guard or Air Force.  Not quite sure what they do.
Click to expand...

In the Air Force, we send our officers off to fight.


----------



## Warrior102

SFC Ollie said:


> I always enjoy the bickering about which branch is best. I always give the same advice to someone wanting to join up. Talk to all the recruiters, Ask them all your questions. They are the only people who have the current up to the minute information.
> 
> As far as who's best?
> 
> Different Uniforms
> Different Missions
> Same Flag.



I agree Ollie. Same flag.

My first room mate - Ft. Ben Harrison, Ind. 1976 - Army PFC. I was Navy. 
Same mission/MOS. It was a matter of choice as to which branch was best for us. We both got there after boot camp together.
My advice to the OP - pick your job / pick your branch. 
They're all good.


----------



## daveman

Brian175 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian175 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no female drill sergeants in the *infantry training brigade.* Infantrymen train infantrymen, period. Ft. Benning also consist of *BCT*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Female drill sergeants walk same path to respect | Article | The United States Army
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said, there are no female DSs part of ITB. They are part of the BCT on Ft.Benning that I previously mentioned.
Click to expand...

Okay dokey.  I know next to nothing about Army organization.


----------



## Brian175

daveman said:


> Brian175 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Female drill sergeants walk same path to respect | Article | The United States Army
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, there are no female DSs part of ITB. They are part of the BCT on Ft.Benning that I previously mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay dokey.  I know next to nothing about Army organization.
Click to expand...


No worries. Infantrymen go through OSUT or one station unit training. It's 14 weeks long and combines BCT and AIT. BCT is just that, Basic. They are soft skills awaiting AIT. ITB compromises strictly infantry OSUT. Publius implied woman train infantrymen at Ft.Benning in one of his previous post.


----------



## daveman

Brian175 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian175 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, there are no female DSs part of ITB. They are part of the BCT on Ft.Benning that I previously mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay dokey.  I know next to nothing about Army organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No worries. Infantrymen go through OSUT or one station unit training. It's 14 weeks long and combines BCT and AIT. BCT is just that, Basic. They are soft skills awaiting AIT. ITB compromises strictly infantry OSUT. Publius implied woman train infantrymen at Ft.Benning in one of his previous post.
Click to expand...


Hooah!

Dammit.  The Air Force doesn't have an all-purpose interjection.


----------



## Alfred Steve

If you do not have mind to fight then nothing is good for you neither army nor marine.You should go and join whatever you want to do.Listen carefully ask two questions from your self that what can you think and what can you do and what should you do.The true answer will lead you towards your future.


----------

